# Achat Apple Watch Série 5 Or Acier Inoxydable



## Pg43 (12 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous! Je rajoute une petite Pierre à l’édifice dans les conseils d’achats pour une Apple Watch  j’ai pu acheté assez  rapidement une Apple Watch série 5 acier inoxydable Or et j’en suis relativement très satisfait . J’ai acheté le tout en Cellular pour avoir une expérience complète du bouzin.

Il faut savoir que je viens d’une Série 0. J’ai gardé cette série 0 dans mon placard tel un objet de valeur qui remonterait à la guerre 14-18 mais au final je trouve que cette série 0 était une jolie expérimentation trèèès peu aboutie en terme de performances... avec. La série 5 on a un objet assez aboutie en terme de capacité et de possibilité. Je reste toutefois assez critique sur plusieurs points qui m’ont chagrinés et me chagrine...

Je suis bluffé par la rapidité, la luminosité et l’efficacité de cette montre. J’ai une collègue qui possède une Samsung Watch or également et bien sans faire de comparatif debile je trouve la mienne bien plus « voyante » bien plus « bijoux » que  la sienne! Cette Série 5 a un écran qui se rapproche de la perfection : que ce soit en plein soleil et dans l’obscurité le mode Always On fait vraiment son petit effet. La nuit c’est carrément le pied et la journée c’est agréable de pas à avoir à tordre le bras et a tourner le poignet 300 fois pour avoir à lire l’heure et tout simplement profiter du cadran et des applications. Je pense que la luminosité que ce soit sur la 5 ou la 4 même c’est vraiment confort !

L’acier inoxydable vraiment j’en suis content, l’aspect bijou du produit me plaît beaucoup. Mais cela justifiais il 800 euros de dépenses ? Je ne sais pas...

Venant d’une série 0 et donc ayant expérimenté l’écosystème je me suis dis que ça allait être easy de la mettre en route, de faire la synchro toussa toussa ... que nenni : j’ai mis UNE SEMAINE non pas pour la synchroniser mais pour faire les « maj » entre les applis montres et les applis téléphone. Je m’explique : on a besoin du tel pour charger les applis autres que Apple dans l’écosystème de la montre et c’est que c’est parfois foutrement le boxon !! Certaines applis sur le tel doivent être ouverte sur le tel pour fonctionner la première fois , d’autres nécessitent un code... il y a encore un va et vient PAS DU TOUT ergonomique entre le tel et la montre qui empêche un démarrage fluide des applis sur la Watch. J’ai trouvé ça très frustrant. 

Plein de petites choses comme ça qui sans connaître les bons petits gestes m’ont rendus les débuts avec la Watch assez merdiques comme un moment le cadran Mickey qui ne disais plus l’heure (il y a un réglage spécifique à faire pour le réactiver ) ou alors pour écrire des sms tout était affiché en japonais alors que le reste de l’ecosysteme était bien en français ... une série de petit bugs qui a bien failli me perdre!!! J’ai du faire des réinitialisations et des bidouillages pour arriver à mes fins et ça vraiment ça a entacher mon expérience au début. Cette montre n’est pas encore AUTONOME à 100% malheureusement cela se ressent dans certain réglages et optimisation surtout au début pour moi.

La batterie me va bien même si ça pourrait être mieux bien entendu. En mode cellular pour peu qu’on fasse attention à décocher le service on peut bien tenir une journée. Par contre j’ai fait une marche de une heure en mode gps+cellular et ça draine énormément la batterie. Bon j’étais qu’à 30% mais le fait d’enregistrer en direct ma marche et toutes les infos concernant l’activité c’est vite descendu à 10%! . 

Elle tient une journée, une bonne journée pour peu qu’on y fasse un ou deux réglages. Le mode Spectacle peut pas mal aider à cela 

Ensuite : quel confort d’utilisation! Tout est fluide : les applis, changer ses cadrans, envoyer des sms , pAsser des appels , Siri que je trouve plus performant sur la
Montre que sur le tel.. un bonheur ! 

Quant au cellulaire je me demande si c’est le réseau ou la montre qui merdouille. Certaine applis genre Igeneration ne se rafraîchissent pas instantanément et c’est moyen quand on a envie d’avoir une info directe. Est ce du à la qualité du cellulaire ? J’ai désactivé l’actualisation en arrière plan ça vient peut être de ça ...

Voilà voilà c’était un peu (beaucoup...) long mais je voulais vraiment que pour celles et ceux qui hésitent à acheter une série 5 vous ayez un peu une vision d’ensemble du produit. J’en suis ravi malgré une prise en main initiale pas toujours évidente mais avec le temps ça devient un plaisir de l’utiliser et de progresser avec elle. C’est une jolie expérience, un plaisir certes qui coûte un certain prix mais si on peut en profiter il ne faut pas hésiter  

A plus sur le forum !


----------



## Snoopy06000 (14 Octobre 2019)

Quelle belle introduction à l'AW. Pour ce qui me concerne, je suis vierge de toute expérience et le peu que j'en ai vu (cela fait une semaine qu'elle est à l'essai chez moi) cela semble prometteur.

Je tenais à dire que cette version est magnifique. J'ai pris pour ma part la version noire aluminium noire avec bracelet milanais noire mais pour l'avoir essayée plusieurs fois la version acier or avec le même bracelet, c'est à tomber. En revanche le prix également. Autant les 400 euros pour la version basique peuvent se justifier autant là je suis un peu dubitatif pour l'écart de prix. Mais pourquoi pas et j'aurais envie de ne pas sourciller pour sauter le pas.

D'ailleurs, c'est une 40 ou 44 ?

Félicitations en tout cas.


----------



## Pg43 (14 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> Quelle belle introduction à l'AW. Pour ce qui me concerne, je suis vierge de toute expérience et le peu que j'en ai vu (cela fait une semaine qu'elle est à l'essai chez moi) cela semble prometteur.
> 
> Je tenais à dire que cette version est magnifique. J'ai pris pour ma part la version noire aluminium noire avec bracelet milanais noire mais pour l'avoir essayée plusieurs fois la version acier or avec le même bracelet, c'est à tomber. En revanche le prix également. Autant les 400 euros pour la version basique peuvent se justifier autant là je suis un peu dubitatif pour l'écart de prix. Mais pourquoi pas et j'aurais envie de ne pas sourciller pour sauter le pas.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton commentaire très sympa! Pour la Watch c’est une 40mm je la trouve déjà « trop » grosse en terme de form factor alors la 44...[emoji6]


----------



## Snoopy06000 (14 Octobre 2019)

Pg43 a dit:


> Merci pour ton commentaire très sympa! Pour la Watch c’est une 40mm je la trouve déjà « trop » grosse en terme de form factor alors la 44...[emoji6]



Oui en effet. Pendant de longs jours je me suis posé la question du 40mm vs 44mm et je pense que la 40mm est plus adaptée pour les petits poignets. As-tu d'autres bracelets ? 

Une vidéo de ce que cela donne avec d'autres bracelets : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcDhEayZRPY 

Je serai très tenté de la prendre mais pour le sport elle fait pas un peu trop classe ? lol


----------



## Pg43 (14 Octobre 2019)

Le seul bracelet que j’ai c’est le bracelet sport noir de ma Watch 0 mais entre nous le bracelet que je porte je le porte vraiment tout le temps. sport ou pas je m’en fiche. Je voudrais un bracelet marron cuir pour un côté plus passe partout , moins bling.


----------

